# new squirrel feeder



## NorthGA25 (Sep 30, 2013)

Almost finished with new feeders will upload finished pic tomorrow. The reason for this type of feeder is to eliminate the hawks from getting a free meal. The squirrles can eat inside in the dry and not become a meal there self just something I came up with I hope it works only time will tell


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Sep 30, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## donald-f (Sep 30, 2013)

This is the way I feed my squirrels. It keeps the feed dry and the squirrels safe from attack and they are fun to watch


----------



## NorthGA25 (Sep 30, 2013)

I have a couple like that donald but they just don't hold enough feed and the squirrels around here like to waste it


----------



## dslc6487 (Aug 8, 2017)

I tried the 5 gallon bucket feeders last year, very similar to your picture.  I had a big problem with coons.  While they can't get inside, they will hang on to the hole with one paw and reach in with the other paw and scratch the feed onto the ground and then climb down and eat.  So, don't fill your feeder to the edge of the hole.  Leave it  down 8 inches or so.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Aug 8, 2017)

This is what I will have about 30 yds from my ladder stand and I will have my new super duper 10/22 resting on my lap.  

gt40


----------



## RJR (Aug 17, 2017)

That's a great looking feeder!


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Aug 17, 2017)

This looks like a good idea. Make 5 or 6 and spread them around the hardwoods.









gt40


----------

